# Et vous, vous faites quoi, avec ?



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

À priori, la plupart des habitués de ce forum ont chez eux, un ou des vieux Mac, plus ou moins collectors.

Je vous propose de créer une gallerie photo, illustrant ceux ci "en activité", et si possible, dans un domaine où vos machines plus récentes pêchent un peu.

Pour illustrer mon propos, je poste ici la première de la série, où vous pouvez voir mon Pismo (celui à la dalle cassée) en pleine séance de numérisation de disques vinyles (ce jour là, il en avait fait 4, deux "Rolling stones, dont un double, et un Weight).





J'ai aussi fait ça avec mon WallStreet, mais ni mon iBook, ni mon PowerMac ne le peuvent sans accessoire (iMic ou ampli), faute pour l'un de disposer d'une entrée audio, et pour l'autre d'en avoir une assez sensible (entrée "ligne", et non "micro"), alors que le Wallstreet et le Pismo me permettent, eux, de brancher directement la platine vinyle (la vieille de ma chaîne HiFi, hein, pas une "USB" comme on en trouve maintenant), et donc de travailler avec une installation plus light !

Voilà, c'est à vous !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Janvier 2009)

Bientôt, il y aura mon LC 475 en serveur web... mais pas avant le week-end.


----------



## Macthieu (23 Janvier 2009)

j'aimerais bien voir ton serveur web sur le lc475, j'ai un lc575 avec lequel j'aimerais essayer


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Janvier 2009)

Macthieu a dit:


> j'aimerais bien voir ton serveur web sur le lc475, j'ai un lc575 avec lequel j'aimerais essayer



Hola... on y es pas encore... Mais l'application s'appelle Netpresenz, et je me suis acheté une carte réseau Ethernet pour LC, by Apple.


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2009)

On s'arrête ou ?
Juste avant les G3 ? Les G3 compris ?

:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On s'arrête ou ?
> Juste avant les G3 ? Les G3 compris ?
> 
> :mouais:



On va tailler plus précis, car il s'agit de choses qu'on peut faire avec ces vieux Mac, qui seraient plus compliquées à faire avec les actuels.

Sachant qu'une machine comme l'iMac, par exemple, n'a fondamentalement pas de différence avec son homonyme de la gamme actuelle (il a des trucs en moins, mais pas "en plus"), donc je dirais pour faire plus détaillé, jusqu'au G3 blanc bleu pour la gamme bureau, mais pas les iMac, et pour les portables, jusqu'aux powerbook G3. J'aurais bien mis le Palourde, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut en faire qu'on ne peut pas faire avec le dernier MacBook (faire tourner "Classic" excepté).

Comprenons nous bien, l'objectif de ce fil n'est pas nostalgique, mais bien pratique. Il s'agit de services réels où ces vieilles machines peuvent encore se montrer pratiques, comme dans mon exemple, ou ces deux portables me permettent de numériser mes vinyles directement, sans avoir besoin d'aucun accessoire à interposer, ce qu'aucune machine plus récente ne permet en raison de la disparition de l'entrée micro à partir du titanium !


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ni mon iBook, ni mon PowerMac ne le peuvent sans accessoire (iMic ou ampli), faute pour l'un de disposer d'une entrée audio, et pour l'autre d'en avoir une assez sensible (entrée "ligne", et non "micro"), alors que le Wallstreet et le Pismo me permettent, eux, de brancher directement la platine vinyle (la vieille de ma chaîne HiFi, hein, pas une "USB" comme on en trouve maintenant), et donc de travailler avec une installation plus light !



pourtant, j'arrive en branchant directement (sans ampli) a mon mac mini.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> pourtant, j'arrive en branchant directement (sans ampli) a mon mac mini.



Je parle de brancher directement une platine munie d'une cellule magnétique (~3 mV), sans passer par un préampli !


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2009)

Chez moi, il reste un Starmax 300/200 avec une carte Soonet G3@400 pour faire tourner des jeux qui ne fonctionnent pas avec Classic.


----------



## claude72 (24 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je parle de brancher directement une platine munie d'une cellule magnétique (~3 mV), sans passer par un préampli !


Ce n'est forcément une bonne solution... pour une bonne lecture, une cellule magnétique a besoin d'un pré-ampli spécial adapté aux cellules magnétiques, parceque en fait le pré-ampli a deux rôles :

1- pré-amplifier, pour passer du très faible niveau de la cellule a un niveau standard utilisable par une entré ligne normale,

2- rétablir le spectre audio normal en supprimant la correction RIAA faite à l'enregistrement du disque...

... donc, même si tu arrives à avoir une entrée suffisament sensible pour accepter les signaux électriques directement de la cellule magnétique, tu as quand-même besoin de la suppression de la correction RIAA, sinon tu auras des basses très faibles et des aigus trop forts !

(à moins que cette correction ne soit faite ensuite par le logiciel que tu utilises ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> (à moins que cette correction ne soit faite ensuite par le logiciel que tu utilises ?)



Valààà ! Il a tout compris !


----------



## Macthieu (24 Janvier 2009)

Je me sers de mes newtons emate 300 comme de portable pour prendre des notes quand je me déplace. 






C'est pas tout à fait conforme au sujet, mais je n'ai pas à mettre de l'argent sur un nouveau portable et il font bien le travail


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Janvier 2009)

En ce qui concerne, mes "vieux" mac, je les utilise encore pour :

1) L'autre fois la télé était en panne et j'ai dit à mon père que je ramenais un mac (un gros truck avec une espèce de pomme dessus comme il l'apellais) ce qu'il ne savais pas c'est que sur mon Performa 5400/160, il y avait une carte Tuner intégré je branche l'antenne et ... hop ça marche (j'avais déja tout régler) maintenant il aime bien mes Mac, il à même réussi à éteindre à partir du Finder (OS 9). C'est con que j'ai pas la télécommande.

Je me sert également de ce mac pour joué à ma Playstation 1 et 2 que je branche sur l'entrée video (Jaune/Rouge/Blanc) et ça marche très bien.

2) Redécouvrir les vieux système 6, 7, 8 ...

3) Joué à des jeux non supporté actuellement

4) Mon 7300 (upgrade G3) Me sert à regarder mes mails et faire un peu de net (macge )

5) Délirer -> Mettre mon LC3 sous système 7.6 et brancher ma carte Ethernet mettre mon cable ethernet et ... "Aller" sur le Net ... avec Netscape 1.? ... même google ne s'affiche pas, car ce naviguature ne gère pas le CSS ni le PHP et aucun autre language apart le HTML standart. N'empeche c'était drole de voir que j'ai affiché une partis de la page d'apple en un peu plus de 5 minutes. (on se mate une vidéo Youtube ... en HD )

6) L'autre fois j'ai fait un peu de traitement de texte sous Word 98

Je pense qu'on peut encore trouver d'autre utilisation à ce Mac. 

PS :Si mon petit cousin aime bien joué à StuntCopter sur mon Powerbook 165C ou le 145B.

PS2 : Sinon les écoles s'en sèrvent encore. 

PS3 : A mon lycée j'ai vus un LC 475 à même le sol abandonnée et une salle avec plein de PC Dell tout neuf ... C'est navrant quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2009)

Macthieu a dit:


> Je me sers de mes newtons emate 300 comme de portable pour prendre des notes quand je me déplace.
> 
> http://www3.sympatico.ca/mathieu.beaudin/image/newton.jpg
> 
> C'est pas tout à fait conforme au sujet, mais je n'ai pas à mettre de l'argent sur un nouveau portable et il font bien le travail



On ne va pas être sectaire, du moment que c'est de l'Apple, même un Apple II aura droit de citée ici.

Par contre, Macthieu mis à part, pour les autres, et les tophs (en situation, si possible), alors !


----------



## Delgesu (25 Janvier 2009)

Ben voila , quand je lis le message de -oldmac- , je me dis que j'ai bien raison de penser que les machines actuelles sont surdimmensionnées pour  95 % de la population . Seulement, il faut vendre . Pour faire du traitement de texte , gérer ses comptes , voire d'autres applications, un vieil ordi d'il y a plus de 10 ans est suffisant .

Oui, mais bon, là, c'est pas le sujet !


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On ne va pas être sectaire, du moment que c'est de l'Apple, même un Apple II aura droit de citée ici.
> 
> Par contre, Macthieu mis à part, pour les autres, et les tophs (en situation, si possible), alors !



On va essayer ça, mais bon ces machines ne servent pas à faire des trucs impossibles actuellement, mais pour des applis plus compatibles avec nos machines actuelles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> On va essayer ça, mais bon ces machines ne servent pas à faire des trucs impossibles actuellement



On en demande pas tant non plus, hein, même avec ma machine la plus récente, j'aurais pu le faire, mais bon, j'aurais du utiliser un accessoire en plus ( mon iMic), alors qu'avec le Pismo, je branche la platine directement sur le Mac !

Pis bon, on ne va pas se restreindre trop non plus, hein, ce que fait Macthieu avec ses emate, on peut le faire avec un MacBook Pro, alors disons que ce qu'on poste ici, c'est ce qu'on fait avec nos vieilles bécanes, en "vraie" utilisation !

Par exemple, depuis que le Firewire de mon iBook G4 est "out", j'utilise le Pismo, lorsque je dois démarrer la machine d'un client en mode Target, et avant (d'avoir ce Pismo) pour ça, j'utilisais mon WallStreet avec une carte Fw PCMCIA ! Le dit WallStreet qui me sert toujours de passerelle entre l'univers Apple "old world" et le "new world", via, d'un côté, ses interfaces série et SCSI, et de l'autre, sa carte Firewire, pour les transferts de données lorsque certains de mes clients renouvellent des matos anciens.


----------



## Superparati (27 Janvier 2009)

Excellente idée que d'avoir crée ce topic!

Je vais me régaler à présenter toutes machines.

Certaines bien entendu réaliser les mêmes taches que d'autres mais à des endroits différents ^^

À très vite


----------



## Vivid (2 Février 2009)

Bein moi, je continue a programmer sur SE/30 (68XXX), PPC, en C et assembleur, avec des outils qui reste de bien loin les meilleurs. Le plaisir d'ecrire en assembleur sur des machines dont on a la toute pleine possession .
Avec aussi un peu d'image de synthése.

bye.


----------



## Langellier (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans ma grande collection j'ai un Powerbook duo 280c, cad un portable encastré dans un boîtier qui permet de faire un ordinateur de bureau avec.
C'est un don, mais hélas maintenant le boîtier ne fonctionne plus. 
Donc je n'ai plus de lecteur de disquettes...
Est-ce réparable ?
En attendant une hypothétique réparation, j'ai mis le portable en réseau localtalk avec des LC divers pour y déposer des fichiers.






Remarquez l'empilement des boîtes à pizza car je manquede placepour mes 45 ordinateurs.


----------



## Langellier (5 Février 2009)

Mea culpa, je n'ai qu'à moitié répondu à la question.
Je vais donc recentrer si possible.
Mes vieux macs 68k et PPC me servent à faire fonctionner de très vieux jeux des années 80 et aussi de vieux logiciels qui me suffisent.
Je garde précieusement un Performa 6400 qui possède à la fois un port localtalk et un port ethernet facilitant la communication entre les plus vieux et les plus récents.
Concrètement ces ordinateurs me servent à ne pas jeter mes vieux périphériques SCSI comme un scanner à diapos qui n'était pas donné à l'époque et qui me sert toujours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> Concrètement ces ordinateurs me servent à ne pas jeter mes vieux périphériques SCSI comme un scanner à diapos qui n'était pas donné à l'époque et qui me sert toujours.



Ah ! ben ça, je le fais avec mon PM G4/733 sous Leopard ! Bon, d'accord, à la mise en service de Leo, j'ai eu la sale surprise de constater que ma carte SCSI n'était plus pilotée, mais bon, une recherche m'a permis de retrouver chez Realtek le pilote qu'ils avaient fait sous Jaguar, et qui, jusqu'à Tiger, était inclus par Apple dans le package de Mac OS X. Pourquoi ne l'avaient-ils pas remis dans Leo, mystère et boules de gomme ! Cependant, une fois téléchargé sur le site deRealteak et installé sous Leopard, surprise, ma carte SCSI ressuscite, elle est pas belle, la vie ? 

Bon, moi, mon scanner SCSI, c'est pas un scanner "diapos", juste un vieux scanner "à plat" de base (Agfa Studioscan IIsi de 1995), mais ce qui fait que j'y tient, ce sont ses dimensions inhabituelles : au lieu de faire 210x297, comme les scanners USB que je pourrais acheter pour une (grosse) bouchée de pain, lui peut scanner des documents de 220x350 à 400 dpi (optiques, 400x800, en fait), ce qui n'est pas énorme, mais me suffit amplement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

Tenez, voici les deux seniors de la maison :

à gauche le Pismo avec sa nouvelle dalle (à comparer avec celle de la photo du premier post de ce topic), et à droite, le WallStreet (266 Mhz). Le premier est sous Tiger, et le second sous Panther.




Avant que vous ne me posiez la question, le 17" derrière, c'est celui de mon PowerMac sous Leopard, et avant que vous ne m'agonisiez d'injures, le 15" éteint, estampillé "Compaq", n'est relié à aucun PC, il me sert de second écran pour le Pismo ou mon iBook G4, lorsque je travaille avec le bureau étendu (je pourrais le brancher sur le WallStreet aussi, mais celui ci ne supporte que la recopie vidéo ou le mode "simulscan", donc, ça manque d'intérêt) !



Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans ma grande collection j'ai un Powerbook duo 280c, cad un portable encastré dans un boîtier qui permet de faire un ordinateur de bureau avec.
> C'est un don, mais hélas maintenant le boîtier ne fonctionne plus.
> ...



Je ne sais pas, mais si tu veux la doc SAV, c'est là (un pour l'ordi, et un pour le dock) !


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le 15" éteint, estampillé "Compaq", n'est relié à aucun PC, il me sert de second écran pour le Pismo ou mon iBook G4, lorsque je travaille avec le bureau étendu (je pourrais le brancher sur le WallStreet aussi, mais celui ci ne supporte que la recopie vidéo ou le mode "simulscan", donc, ça manque d'intérêt) !



l'iBook G4 marche en double liaison ?

d'après mactracker, il ne supporte que le double liaison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> l'iBook G4 marche en double liaison ?
> 
> d'après mactracker, il ne supporte que le double liaison.



En principe, l'iBook G4 ne supporte que la recopie vidéo, c'est à dire la même chose sur les deux écrans, mais le bridage* n'a pas bien été ficelée par Apple, et le patch ScreenSpanningDoctor permet de rétablir le mode bureau étendu sur cette machine et sur quelques autres aussi. C'est comme ça que j'ai le bureau étendu sur mon iBook G4 !



(*) Le matériel le permet sans problème, mais Apple l'a volontairement bridé pour augmenter l'écart avec le PowerBook 12 pouces, qui sans ça n'a plus que (selon le modèle) 133 ou 166 Mhz de mieux, et le DVI au lieu du VGA, sinon iBook ou PowerBook 12 pouces, tu as la même chose : Combo, 2 USB2, 1 Firewire, Airport, BlueTooth &#8230; Ah nan, pas bluetooth, celui du mien, il est "fait maison", pas de série !


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2009)

Hé bé Langellier, c'est beau tout ça !!!

Tu n'a jamais pensé à utiliser une extension de boitier comme le WorkStation de micromac ? :


----------



## Langellier (12 Février 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Hé bé Langellier, c'est beau tout ça !!!
> Tu n'a jamais pensé à utiliser une extension de boitier comme le WorkStation de micromac ?



Cela m'intéresserait, mais où trouver cela ?


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> Cela m'intéresserait, mais où trouver cela ?



chez micromac.com ! 

Par contre c'est pas donné ... et surtout je ne sais pas s'ils vendent encore tout ça. Le site est bien là mais il n'est plus trop mis à jour. Il faudrait les contacter. Ce serait dommage qu'ils soient out of business ...

C'est chez eux que j'ai acheté ma première carte 68040 pour LC


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Juin 2009)

Une peu HS mais bon ... Preuve que un vieux Mac s'utilise encore dans le milieux scolaire ... A mon Lycée, il y a deux trois semaines, dans la salle info, avec des PC  Dell, au milieux, sur l'étagère, plein de poussières, un Mac, un pauvre Performa 6200 . Etoné je demande à ma prof à quoi il sert résultat, il sert avec du materiel de Physique, occasionelement, car le logiciel ne fonctionne que sur Mac !  (Je me disais bien qu'il avait une raison de le garder ...)

N'empêche ceux qui l'utilise, la chance 

Il y a un fil exprès pour ça, dès que je le retrouve, on y déménage !

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé, let's go, t'as plus qu'à aller le photographier !


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Juin 2009)

Je suis en vacance depuis hier donc faudras attendre Septembre pour la photographie  C'es pas pressé ?


----------

